# Show results from 8/22/09



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are the results from my showing at the Final Fling here in NJ

This was a big show and lots of nice animals. Much bigger then last year!

I took 5 goats.

Angie, Sweet Pea, Mocha, Lola and Ziva

Angie decided she wanted to dry up just a couple weeks ago so she wasnt full and this put her at a disadvantage unfortunatly. She didnt place well. I think her best placing was 4th in which the judge said she needs a better forudder

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_8123.jpg Thanks Ashely for such a nice photo

Sweet Pea surprised me with a second place win in the first show. The judge liked her -- but she needs more medial. Second show she placed 4th
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... G_4061.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_8134.jpg









Lola was in the same class as Sweet Pea and placed 4th in the first show and 2nd in the last show
I dont think I have any pictures of her at this show 

Mocha placed last in the first show and 6th in the second show

















Ziva placed eight in the first show and 1st in the second show. This was a HUGE class and she in my opinion was overlooked in the first show due to her size. She was the smallest being only 5 days over 2 months. Her class was a lot of 3-4 month olds.
In the second show the judge went on and on about how well put together she is 
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_8148.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_8149.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_8150.jpg - the goat just behind her won first place in the first show. The rest of teh line up was fairly simular just that Ziva "jumped" hehe 










Thank you Ashley for taking such GREAT photos of my little girl

(pictures of the others uploading now to photobucket)

All pictures curtsy of Ashely Turcotte


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great job stacey! your goats look wonderful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The show was lots of FUN! I only took two girls so I was able to get some photo's for once. 

Ziva always looked really nice in the ring. :drool:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Ziva is a jr grand champ in the making, er growing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

BetterBuckskins said:


> Ziva is a jr grand champ in the making, er growing


Thanks -- I wont be breeding her this year  so she will be shown as a Junior next year as all the shows are done for 2009 here in NJ


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....that is terrific..... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats. Ziva is lovely. Sometimes, it's easy to overlook the young ones a class. I put a jr yearling in first last week over other larger does that appeared to have more body capacity and width. But when I looked at the proportions, my first place had that capacity, width, and muscling _for her size_. She was very balanced and beat the others with her structure (better shoulder attachment). So good for you and Ziva.... now when are you going to start working on your judge's license? :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

work on my judges license? I feel defeated when I know other people have gone for it and not passed the test. I have only been showing for 2 years and I am still trying to learn all the terms! So not yet


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats Stacey to you and your beautiful goaties! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go Stacey, they are all so beautiful. Congratulations. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thankyou guys :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey you DO have some great looking goats! Taint fair at times....you just never know. 
One yr my girls placed 1 2 & 3 in the same class. A few months later the same judge stated that one of them didnt have enough head & ear pigmentation & placed her 4th, the one he put 2nd the first time.
At the second show the previous 1st place balked as we entered...he never gave her a second look. 
Theres no business like show business like no business I know....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I know -- sometimes a judge just doesnt given them the time of day but thankfully both judges did stop and look at her so I know that she made an impression by their facial expression

Ziva had NEVER Had a collar on before and never led obviously so I had no idea how she would react. Well she did AWESOME and even when she didnt place I was jsut super excited that she behaved


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on how your girls placed! :stars: Ziva is precious and WTG Sweet Pea :wahoo: -she is my favorite of your goats.


----------

